# Your OMG shampoo & conditioner



## Fafel (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought might me nice and helpful to list our "OMG shampoos and conditioners". So what did you find works best on your maltese so far?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

MOISTURE UNLEASHED Shampoo 8oz by SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products


Nothing IMO can do what this line can do. We hardly get any matting at all- I groom once a week.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We use earthbath - oatmeal and aloe shampoo. I won't say his coat is ultra white and shiny, but he itches less and it is very gentle and he smells clean all the time. He has a liver issue so I am really careful about chemicals around him.

http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=earthbath

and Nootie daily spritz before brushing every morning:
http://smile.amazon.com/Daily-Spritz-Japanese-Cherry-Blossom/dp/B009ETLLC4

boy does that smell good.

Moisture unleashed looks good also.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Pure Paws, we use the reconstruction line. I was amazed the first time I used it. Tangles came out so much easier and we have had far fewer mats since using it. Eventually we will try some of their other formulas as well.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I use either Espree Plum Perfect shampoo and the Plum Perfect conditioner, Moisture Unleashed shampoo and conditioner or Pure Paws Reconsructing Shampoo and Pure Paws Amplify conditioner. All of these are great and leave his hair shiny and silky-and they smell great! Smell wise both Espree and Moisture Unleashed last the longest.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Reese: i use the same as Carol the Moisture Unleashed Line MOISTURE UNLEASHED Shampoo 8oz by SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products

Kelly: i use the Clarity Line, she has a finer silk coat and this shampoo and conditioner aren't too heavy for her coat, i found i have to dilute it quite a bit to get the right consistency for her. I found that this line works the best for her coat, i had currently been using #1 All Systems Shampoo and Botanical Conditioner that was pretty good on her coat but i found this line is the best so far. CLARITY Shampoo [8oz] by SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products 

Chloe, Riley and Noelle: i use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 and their coats really respond well with this shampoo and conditioner, unfortunately Reese and Kelly's coat didn't do so well with it. It's a lot of trial and error to find the right shampoo and conditioner for their coats. As you can see i have 5 and with 2 i have to use 2 different shampoos and conditioners to get the results i want. Only Riley does well with Pure Paws, i thought Reese's coat was doing well with the H2O line and it did the first couple of baths and then her coat wasn't responding as well and i make sure to use a clarifying shampoo to help prevent product build up.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I was hopeful with the Moisture Unleashed line, but poor Georgie (and me)...mats every day  

I'm back to the Spec 10 and we're back to normal. I did love the way the Moisture Unleashed left her coat looking, but the 2x a day chore of dematting was terrible. I'm thinking it may work better for finer/silkier coats? Georgie has a bit of cotton in her coat and those are the areas that matted the most.


----------



## Fafel (Feb 9, 2014)

lydiatug: We like the Spectrum Ten too. I haven't yet used Moisture Unleashed but I already have my doubts about it. To much proteins (especially panthenol). It's doomed to matt damaged and cotton coats . 

I would say that my OMG sets are:

Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten
and
MD10 Super Hydration

At least for now I haven't found anything better. Looking forward to my SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products order to be delivered


----------

